# Look what I got!!!!!!!!!



## cruzn57 (Dec 11, 2012)

pretty cool!  huh?

I'm jazzed! 

A BIG THANKS  to Allen

and to "Garage Retreat" 

View attachment Cgarage retreat 002.jpg


----------



## Chris (Dec 11, 2012)

Thats pretty sweet.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 11, 2012)

That thing is nice!


----------



## cruzn57 (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm gonna clear it , so it'll always look like this!

thinking of putting it on my garage door.
Oh By the way my garage door  was a custom made oversize door .and originally was $2400.00   
Hell no I didn't pay that for it!!!!!!
buddy did when he built his house,  then his wife wanted double doors.
LOL ha ha ha


----------



## Chris (Dec 12, 2012)

You should clear it, I did the fish I got from Allen and it looks sweet.


----------



## ME87 (Dec 13, 2012)

Glad you like it.


----------



## cruzn57 (Dec 13, 2012)

again THANKS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trophyman (Dec 20, 2012)

*sweet!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ME87 (Dec 20, 2012)

I guess I'm going to have to put these up in the Vendor's section for sale or something lol.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Feb 23, 2015)

cruzn57 said:


> pretty cool!  huh?
> 
> I'm jazzed!
> 
> ...



Does Allen sell them ?  Or do you have the program to have one laser cut ?
That is really neat.


----------



## havasu (Feb 23, 2015)

Allen has one of those fancy machines in his garage, and has made several types of coat rack and key chain holders for many of my friends.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Feb 24, 2015)

If it was made of stainless steel it would stay bright and never need clear coat.  Sooner or later the clear might peel as sanding the edges may not  be done effectively to provide proper adhesion.  Just a thought.


----------

